# 48' Bethgons



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i had most of the info ready before the SELSTS. so last night I cut out  parts for 3 and have the basic car ready tonight. Now I'm waiting on some small sticks of styrene to show up.
I borrowed an HO scale car and copied it.


















I plan to mix them in with my Aristo 100 tonners with my road name on it.
 I plan to make patterns to speed it up.

I even thought about making a basic "kit" of the big parts and let folks buy their trucks and detail parts from their hobby shop.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh.. very nice Matry. Keep us posted on the "kit development".. I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice job as usual Marty but... you do know AML is coming out with these in May wright!!! just  a thought. P.S. your using 830 boxs again, i thought you gave up on them and are using only 789's???
Nick.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great.

Clever use of tubing/pipe for that distinctive Bethgon look.

What's the thickness of the plastic you use for the walls?  1/8"?  How do you cut the sheets?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt
 I can buy 4 X 8 sheets of .125 (1/8)" for around $43. this way with steel wheels the cars are around 4 pds.
The PVC pipe is thin wall 1 1/4" the trick was cutting it perfectly in half .


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the same car???

http://www.accucraft.com/products/G42101-BETHGON.htm


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. that is easy to make..
Bryan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
the price is right on mine. heheh how much will they go for?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty doesn't care if he can buy it somewhere, he *makes* it.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I'd be intersted in a set of paper patterns if you could do that? Those along with your references I think even I could knock out a few of these! 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD Hobbies is the only place that came up with them on search.
 $84 + kadee
nice looking, no dates tho, good looking coal load.

RLD Hobbies is one of the easiest sites I have found to get around and check prices. They don't say if they are in stock tho. but that is hard to keep up to date.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to let the paint dry longer for decals,


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice marty...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the basic info. I round things off. Plus the inside parts should be 3 5/8" but I ripped all stock at 3 3/4" to get more out of the materials.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty! 

That's the ticket! 

Chas


----------



## gabby (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty have cut the sides and ends out ready to go with a few of them - just want to know if the cutouts besides the  coupler box is going to alter if I use KD920 couplers.    Also could you provide the number for the styrene around the top of the car.   Going off your photos again there appears to be a piece running along the botton of the ribs.   

Bob Hayes


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob
 cool
 coupler hiegth is set by how thick you build the bolster for your truck. I always mount the couplers to the floor for strength 
also depends on whos trucks you use, make it fit the truck.
also I hand cut some .040 or .060  for the top and bottom. you can ,or should thicken the top because in most photos its thicker to support the car when dumping. but the top will be 1/4" thick tocover the wall and the ribs.

mine are now dullcoated and ready to run. I will try to get a photo tonight outside.


----------



## gabby (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty thank you for the info.   Will be using Aristo bogies.   Will start today putting a couple together.

Bob Hayes


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that real reflective tape you've got there?  Nice idea if so.  I know many HO modelers who have been going nuts trying to find small enough tape.  Sometimes it's nice to model in G scale 

A bet a few of those in shiny aluminum paint with the new BNSF swoosh would look sharp.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is silver, but thats what I could find.



















these are brand new cars to the line so they will stay that way for awhile. heheh


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Marty, you sure are turning them out this winter. How's the turbine going? I should get the Zephyr out today, worked on it some this week, I think it's ready to go! Jerry


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, Love your 48' Bethgons. What do you use to rip your styrene?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty & all, 
So i've gotten some plastic and managed to wrangle a quick side trip to Niagara Hobby yesterday from my mother's. I picked up the list of plastic you suggested more or less and was comign back to preuse the thread again. I couldn't find any of the HO models in the store so I went looking online (Ebay for one, no luck) and just looking otherwise for info on these. I found this site with some drawings that while there isn't a LOT of info on them it's pretty decent! 
http://www.freightcaramerica.net/parts/prt_bethgoniso.htm 
Chas 

PS 

Anyone have a link to some websites with some good photos of these too? I'm looking for eastern roadnames and soon decals? Thena gain it could be time to come up with a name for my fictional railroad ?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking models Marty! The first shot above looks like the real thing, very nice!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Marty, 

Awsome car! 

One question: how do you cut the PCV tubing in half for the bottom?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a fence on the band saw and used the printing on the pipe as a guide and pushed evenly each pipe. I also did some on the table saw but that was a little more hairy.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone besides Marty completed the building of these 48' bethgons? If so how about posting some pictures.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I collected almost everything I needed to do these then had contractors in to work on the bathroom in the basement. Between the gas powered concrete saw dust and the draywall dust my workshop is a mess! It's likely at this point that I won't get to it for a while. 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As a person who does remodeling, I always have to laugh when folks say the above. 
I do it day in day out and clean the mess up. they come home and still work on trains.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty but that doesn't make my cleanup any easier! Next week it's installing some Linoleum in the hallway and a closet and then some major Concrete work outside. Along with moving stuff from mom's into storage. Her big move will be in June 14 & 15th, so I'm running out of time./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

After that I can focus on trains a little more. I'll need it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas 
you keep the mom happy,,,heheheheh


----------

